
Show HN: Messenger bot for Ghanaian Recipes - ekuivi
http://m.me/shushurecipes
======
dangrover
Needs to surface some recommendations up front. Should broadcast new recipes
periodically to keep the user engaged.

~~~
ekuivi
Thanks for the feedback! I am working on adding recommendations and filtering
to it. So the search can be more fine tuned and make it easier to discover new
recipes. Thanks again for the feedback!

